# template guide adaptor



## etfarrell01 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a skil router, model1825 2 1\4 hp. I cannot find the template guide adaptor anywhere. the part# that they show in the owners manual is ras140. yet it doesn't even come up as a part on the skil/bosh site. Does anybody know where to get this part? thanks for your time,ED


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

etfarrell01 said:


> I have a skil router, model1825 2 1\4 hp. I cannot find the template guide adaptor anywhere. the part# that they show in the owners manual is ras140. yet it doesn't even come up as a part on the skil/bosh site. Does anybody know where to get this part? thanks for your time,ED


How about Skil RAS140 Template Guide Adaptor at PlumberSurplus.com

GIYF

Cheers

Peter


----------



## etfarrell01 (Nov 23, 2009)

that was real quick, thanks very much. Ed


----------

